# molly fry



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

ok heres a pic of my mum molly (white)
dad molly (black) 
5 fry in net now in a seperate tank with another i found


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

also how often should i feed them.

i am currently feeding crushed flake and granuals 3-4 times a day they look good in a tank by themselves

any suggestions on something to put in with them that will eat rubbish but not them. i was thinking about a golden apple snail mabe


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

3-4 times a day is fine. Let them stay in the net until they can be moved back with the parents.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

or a very small plecostamus. that'll eat the algae & stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

putting a pleco in a breeder net may not work so well


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

the 5 are now in another tank with another i found that had survived that long any ideas on something to go with them in a tank L50-W25-D30 cm that wont eat them or get to big. ( i dont want anything massive as i am going to have lots of them)


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

the snail idea will work well, i believe... but the best way to keep your tank clean is to feed them very small amount of food 3 - 4 times daily, it would help a lot if you feed them ocassionally live food like brine shrimps or daphnia twice weekly. hope this helped.

ronn
ronn.gfxartist.com


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

hey i would love to feed them brine shrimp but right now i am a bit short of cash. i do feed them minimal amount and it has a good sponge filter which happily manages the other tank with lots of fish so it should be ok


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

hey heres a video of both tanks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttkygj0S39E
sorry bout rubbish quality filmed by my bro cos he didnt want me to use his camera


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

well unfortunately they all died

i dont know why

hopefully it will work better next time


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

oliesminis said:


> well unfortunately they all died
> 
> i dont know why
> 
> hopefully it will work better next time


Possibly from putting them in a different tank...how did you acclimate them? Parameters?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

ammonia 0 n
nitrite 0
nitrate 10
ph same as other tank

got them in bag and slowly swapped them

i think the filter had something to do with it as 2 of them were in it

tank is now sitting dormant while waiting for next batch


----------

